# best snake pics



## dazzarama (Apr 12, 2010)

i no theres some awsome pics out there i just wanna c wat u guys have


----------



## dazzarama (Apr 12, 2010)

heres some of mine


----------



## reptiledude1 (Apr 12, 2010)

there another thread like this one just go into search


----------



## dazzarama (Apr 12, 2010)

well theres at least 1 good photo every1 has


----------



## Paulie (Apr 12, 2010)

my baby


----------



## naledge (Apr 12, 2010)

Paulie said:


> my baby



I'm in love with that snake.


----------



## Kristy_07 (Apr 12, 2010)

naledge said:


> I'm in love with that snake.



me too


----------



## reptilerob (Apr 12, 2010)

Paulie said:


> my baby



WOW what a ripper. What kind of snake is it??


----------



## naledge (Apr 12, 2010)

reptilerob said:


> WOW what a ripper. What kind of snake is it??



Looks like a black and white jungle.


----------



## Paulie (Apr 12, 2010)

correct. im over the moon. go see colin for top quality animals or maybe even me in a few years.. 
cant wait for her to grow up..


----------



## candycaine (Apr 13, 2010)

these are my best


----------



## Jarden (Apr 13, 2010)

Sorry only half decent pics are all of my woma lolz enjoy


----------



## nick_w (Apr 13, 2010)

naledge said:


> Looks like a black and white jungle.


 
Looks like a ripper black and gold jungle, with a black and white photo?


----------



## Vincey (Apr 13, 2010)

nick_w said:


> Looks like a ripper black and gold jungle, with a black and white photo?


 
Was exactly my thought.


----------



## Elapidae1 (Apr 13, 2010)

heres mine


----------



## Jarden (Apr 13, 2010)

nick_w said:


> Looks like a ripper black and gold jungle, with a black and white photo?





haha are u guys for real?


----------



## GreatSnakes (Apr 13, 2010)

2 of my nice ones


----------



## Paulie (Apr 13, 2010)

well you guys are right about one thing.. its a black and white photo (the corner gave it away huh?) well good eyes you have here are some real photos of my little girl.


 

 

 last one is the b&w


----------



## H.bitorquatus (Apr 13, 2010)

nice snakes


----------



## H.bitorquatus (Apr 13, 2010)

double post


----------



## candycaine (Apr 14, 2010)

some more


----------



## AndrewQLD (Apr 14, 2010)

Some truly beautiful snakes in this thread and some really great photograhpers, thanks for sharing.
Here are some shots of Micca having a feed just after shedding sorry for the poor quality but i was trying to hold the hopper and the camera at the same time which made me a bit nervous :lol:.
Second photo is a strike and a miss.

Andrew


----------



## Chris1 (Apr 14, 2010)

few of my faves,...


----------



## -Matt- (Apr 14, 2010)

A few of mine.


----------



## JUNGLEJAGUAR (Apr 14, 2010)

*Gorgeous*



Jarden said:


> Sorry only half decent pics are all of my woma lolz enjoy


 I think there great piccys..
Gorgeous snakey,s


----------



## Kurto (Apr 14, 2010)

1 from me.....


----------



## XKiller (Apr 14, 2010)

verry nice snakes, i esp like your BHP Mattsnake, he looks mean


----------



## JUNGLEJAGUAR (Apr 14, 2010)

I really luv your GTP ,kurto..
Gosh what a stunner..:shock:


----------



## Funkstaa (Apr 14, 2010)

I've always been into dragons but here's a pic of the GTP at Taronga that started my python obsession, I stayed for ages just watching it, soooo georgous!


----------



## JUNGLEJAGUAR (Apr 14, 2010)

Gosh..:shock: that GTP.. is beautiful


----------



## -Matt- (Apr 14, 2010)

This one is more beautiful


----------



## JUNGLEJAGUAR (Apr 14, 2010)

*Wow*

Your right..
Gotta be the best looking GTP sooooo far..:shock:


----------



## chondrogreen (Apr 14, 2010)

Paulie said:


> well you guys are right about one thing.. its a black and white photo (the corner gave it away huh?) well good eyes you have here


 
Paulie Berridge? lol


----------



## Paulie (Apr 14, 2010)

chondrogreen said:


> Paulie Berridge? lol


huh? you lost me


----------



## dazzarama (Apr 15, 2010)

they r awsome


----------



## slim6y (Apr 15, 2010)

My girl:


----------



## Kristy_07 (Apr 15, 2010)

nice portrait


----------



## dazzarama (Apr 20, 2010)

nice any good venomus snakes or are they to risky to take pics of


----------



## -Matt- (Apr 20, 2010)

dazzarama said:


> nice any good venomus snakes or are they to risky to take pics of


 
Here's a couple of ven photos for ya.


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Apr 20, 2010)

Paulie said:


> my baby


wow I have never seen anything like that before... who is Colin???? I want one.


----------



## diamondbling (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## billsnake (Apr 22, 2010)

*stimz*

15 month old stimson


----------



## sarah_m (Apr 22, 2010)

Mattsnake: all pics are nice but I LOVE!!!!!!!! the BHP, thats awsome.
Please enter that in the 2011 calander comp!!!!!


----------



## TigerCoastal (Apr 22, 2010)

here's a few of my best so far


----------



## RELLIK81 (Apr 22, 2010)

here are a couple of my favorite photos ive taken 
My Female jungle





Bells phase Lacie at Bredl's wildlife park





My male Jungle


----------



## dazzarama (Apr 22, 2010)

there is some real shinners there


----------



## billsnake (Apr 23, 2010)

*s*

yhe urs a lookin good dazzaman

this is mine 16 month old 

 

 

 

 

 

 if u can see the fotos did they work ?


----------



## jele69 (Apr 23, 2010)

*my (still unnamed) 4 month old male bredli*


----------



## dazzarama (May 2, 2010)

nice carpet pics


----------



## Pythons Rule (May 2, 2010)

some more


----------



## dazzarama (May 2, 2010)

i like the bhp and the carpet hatching


----------



## dazzarama (May 4, 2010)

does any1 have pictures of there snake with its tongue out lol


----------



## scott_lee86 (May 4, 2010)

that jungle is amazing... is it classed as in ice jungle?


----------



## Astrosteve (May 5, 2010)

heres some of my MD with her tongue out


----------



## Shinglegirl (May 5, 2010)

View attachment 144538
My boy. 
View attachment 144537


----------



## AM Pythons (May 5, 2010)

astrosteve thats the best looking MD ive ever seen.. where did you pick him up?


----------



## AUSHERP (May 5, 2010)

a dwyers snake i had a while back.


----------



## Astrosteve (May 5, 2010)

tatt2tony said:


> astrosteve thats the best looking MD ive ever seen.. where did you pick him up?


I got her from Gully Reptile Centa almost 2 years ago


----------



## mrbshe (May 5, 2010)

*one of my greenie's*

gorgeous


----------



## Trouble (May 5, 2010)

here's a couple of mine : )
Great pics btw guys


----------



## RELLIK81 (May 5, 2010)

here is my female olive with her tongue flicking


----------



## cockney red (May 5, 2010)

couple..


----------



## -Matt- (May 5, 2010)

Juvie Boiga.


----------



## syeph8 (May 5, 2010)

still cant get over that BTS matt.. beautiful


----------



## Pythons Rule (May 5, 2010)

some really old pics taken about 2years ago


----------



## Bax155 (May 5, 2010)

Gee if these are peoples best snake pics I think you all need to practise more  stay focused people, the image that is ;(
mattsnakes contributions were by far the best, especially post #31 of the gtp, well composed and well focused!!


----------

